# Help with a Drop Alway Rest



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

I was wonderin what everyone is using I have a Throphy Taker now but was wondering about the G5 and the LimbS aver drop alway the goods and the bads


----------



## takodagrande (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm using a NAP Quik Tune dropaway. It has a cable that runs to the cable slide and is working really well for me. Retails around $49


----------



## cape buffalo (Mar 2, 2008)

ALSO look at the qad..and tripwire these rest can be lock into the up position/which is a plus in my book..


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a Limbsaver's drop away rest on my DeadZone 32. It is smooth and as quiet as any drop away can be, with dampening rubbers on it. The thing has bearing on each side of the rotating shaft and operates tight and smooth. As far as the money goes for quality drop away rests, I'd buy another one of these for my next bow.


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok guys thanks for everything i think i am gonna get a limb driver


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

I really like my QAD Ultra HD, it has full containment, and does not drop upon slow let down.


----------



## dannyk (Oct 20, 2008)

I use the g5 expert2 it uses no metal to metal contact and its very quiet


----------



## bowmeyer1 (Sep 8, 2008)

i just bought the new drop slide from trophy ridge.....loved my QAD.but had fletching clearance isues which i fixed by cutting all that garbage containment crap off. when i was done the prong rest was just two little nubs......but you know what...after some lipstick tests...i proved it had total fletching clearance. 2003 Bowtech old glory 31" gold tip hunter 55-75 arrows 29" 400 grain 298 ft/sec at any rate the new drop slide is very intersting......its a gotta see.......you'll see.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

*rest*

g5 is the only way to fly!!:smile:


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

bowmeyer1 said:


> i just bought the new drop slide from trophy ridge.....loved my QAD.but had fletching clearance isues which i fixed by cutting all that garbage containment crap off. when i was done the prong rest was just two little nubs......but you know what...after some lipstick tests...i proved it had total fletching clearance. 2003 Bowtech old glory 31" gold tip hunter 55-75 arrows 29" 400 grain 298 ft/sec at any rate the new drop slide is very intersting......its a gotta see.......you'll see.


SO how is the Drop Slide working? ANY ISSUES???


----------



## dfrey (May 31, 2006)

I put a sure-loc Beartrap on my Alpha Max 35, have nothing bad to say about it. Very quiet, easy to set up and micro adjust.


----------

